# IP View Port



## divyeshkaria (Sep 4, 2008)

does any one know what is IP View Port


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I have no idea what you're asking, please be more specific.


----------



## divyeshkaria (Sep 4, 2008)

well i'm trying to configure IP camera, in the port settings i have web server port, audio port, video port and IP view port. 
i used the web server port for remotly loging in the IP cam. i have no idea bout audio video and IP view port. Please help me out of this


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Instead of offering byte sized information, I suggest you lay the whole thing out.

You obviously have some mystery model of IP camera, the make/model would be real useful here.

Did you read the instructions that came with it? If you need to change those settings, it's hard to believe they don't tell you how in the instructions.


----------



## divyeshkaria (Sep 4, 2008)

i'm using a dlink 950g IP cam and i got a mannual with it which shows the basic configuration which a non-it personnel would require who wouldnt know how to login to the setup page. 
my basic purpose was to get connected for remote access n i'm successful in that case. but when i saw the other options i got confused for what they must be useful. so i would love to know and enhance my knowledge on other settings on the cam.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you need to know that information, I'd ask D-Link or read the manual. I don't think I'm inclined to research this, since it's not really a problem that need a solution, more of an academic project. :smile:


----------



## divyeshkaria (Sep 4, 2008)

thats v nice of u check with dlink what it could be about. once again thank you v much for your constant support. :smile:


----------

